# Worldmark Seattle Camlin -- no air conditioning?



## Cathyb (Jul 16, 2008)

Has Camlin done anything to alleviate the heat in Summer yet?  I read it has no air conditioning -- pls tell me that isn't true!   

What suggestions do you have to get thru two nights without air there if that situation arises?  TIA


----------



## roadsister (Jul 16, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Has Camlin done anything to alleviate the heat in Summer yet?  I read it has no air conditioning -- pls tell me that isn't true!
> 
> What suggestions do you have to get thru two nights without air there if that situation arises?  TIA



It is my experience it never gets THAT hot to really need it.....that being said I believe they have fans if needed.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 16, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> What suggestions do you have to get thru two nights without air there if that situation arises?  TIA


Call the resort and ask them if they provide fans.  That's how we got through the hot summer nights when we lived in the Seattle area and it can get quite uncomfortable sometimes.

We were at a resort in Utah last week that didn't have air conditioning but there was a big box fan sitting in the closet and it was very useful.


----------



## merio (Jul 16, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Has Camlin done anything to alleviate the heat in Summer yet?  I read it has no air conditioning -- pls tell me that isn't true!
> 
> What suggestions do you have to get thru two nights without air there if that situation arises?  TIA


Actually, I've used the Camlin alot - I had my chemotherapy in Seattle and stayed at the Camlin when the clinic's guest house was full... year around... and have had no problem with heat in the summer. The building stays cool and breezes through open windows help. 

I was there for one of my three month checkups in mid June... warm days, no problem.


The on-going construction all around the building (other buildings going up) is more of a problem.


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Jul 16, 2008)

roadsister said:


> It is my experience it never gets THAT hot to really need it.....that being said I believe they have fans if needed.



Faye,

Generally I think you are correct... but there are exceptions.   Julie had a trip one summer that was oppressive.  I think her words were something like "The room never got comfortable... and the elevator was like being in a convection oven".   Maybe she will comment.

Note that the PH's and 2BR Dlx (all top floor) have air conditioning.

/Jim


----------



## roadsister (Jul 16, 2008)

FLYNZ4 said:


> Faye,
> 
> ....Julie had a trip one summer that was oppressive.  I think her words were something like "The room never got comfortable... and the elevator was like being in a convection oven".   Maybe she will comment.
> 
> ...



Hi Jim,
that's why I stipulated "my experience"....you can never say never about anything - some people run hot and I know Julie is one, LOL....even where I live *my experience *has been not to need air conditioning but, of course, no one in their right mind would think you didn't wish you had air for one or two days a year  

I can only offer up MY answer to her question.  I speak for no one else.

Good to know that SOME units DO have air...how'd they work that?????


----------



## cruisin (Jul 17, 2008)

We stay at the camlin a lot, It has been quite hot a couple of times. Stay in the penthouses, they have airconditioning


----------

